# STEERING LEATHER CARE



## karozza (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone used Liquid Leather on their steering :?: Any suggestions on how to clean it & maybe before & after pics.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

karozza said:


> Has anyone used Liquid Leather on their steering :?: Any suggestions on how to clean it & maybe before & after pics.


Yes, use the liquid leather cleaner ONLY! Use the conditioner and in a "sticky palm" moment you'll not have a good grip on your wheel

Dave


----------



## karozza (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave [smiley=cheers.gif]

By any chance, do you know where I can see a before & after pic :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

karozza said:


> By any chance, do you know where I can see a before & after pic :?:


Not really - there wouldn't be too much to see! Just use it, it's good  Regular use will see the shiny bits return to a satin/matte finish .

Dave


----------

